# ECSA assessment required for Critical skills visa



## adinkona (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Legalman,

Could you please clarify on ECSA process.

It looks like my Outcome Letter for Evaluation of Qualifications states that "My Engineering qualification(s) has been assessed by ECSA and found to be substantially equivalent to the South African Bachelor of Technology (B Tech) Engineering Qualification which is the benchmark qualification for registration",Is it required to get confirming of "letter" or "assessment" form the professional body like ECSA because department of home affairs says that no need to submit or request an additional document from the professional body as confirmation of skills.

Here is link for Immigration-Directive-22 statement,please advice.

http://www.immigrationsouthafrica.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Immigration-Directive-22.pdf

Thanks in advance.

Regards
Adi


----------



## rajeswar2015 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi Adi,

I'm waiting for ECSA interview on my application in mechanical engineering category ,
how long it took for you between application assessment to ECSA panel interview. my application was assessed during July but i'm still waiting for Interview. Please advice , what is your area of engineering specialization?

The process is taking very long time.

thanks and regrds


----------



## adinkona (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi,

I'm a Mining Engineer and i didn't face any interview just i was applied for ECSA_Educational_Evaluation which took around 7 months to get Outcome Letter for Evaluation of Qualifications.

Thanks
Adi


----------



## rajeswar2015 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you Adi

I'm expecting my interview soon


----------



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

hi whether this is a telephonic interview or skype interview?


----------

